# Wifes first Gator



## arrow2 (Sep 12, 2010)

View attachment 555936She got this gator on Sunday Sept 5th. This is the first game she has ever hunted. I think she hooked now. Shes now wanting to get a bow to start hunting deer. It was a great hunt. We started the hunt about 6 pm and this one was in the boat at 11:45. I had her on one about 12' earlier in the night and we couldn't close the deal. Then she got a shot on another good one and took the shot and the line knotted up. Reset and got another shot and I think she hit it in the jaw and didn't stick. Reset again and got her on another, this shot was low. She kinda got discouraged , we took a break and this one gave the perfect shot and I knew she wanted to take it so I said shoot and whack, gator on. She was so excited. It dove and came right back  up. I made her put on the gloves and  grab the line and hold on. The gator started pulling the boat around and she was working the line in. Made a few runs and came up for the perfect bang stick shot. Bang game over. She was so exited. Made me feel so great to see the excitment on her face. It measured  7'6" Now she says she'll wait on the big one next time. We had a great hunt and hunted with some great guys so far this year. We had 8 tags and filled 6 by Thurs night. Our biggest was a 240 lb 10 footer. Had 4 that it was their first gator.


----------



## smithuser (Sep 12, 2010)

great job


----------



## moose_200828 (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats hopefully first of many


----------



## RTH (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome! Dave I know y'all had a blast. I can't wait to get back in the boat with you again.


----------



## arrow2 (Sep 12, 2010)

It was an awsome hunt, had some great guys and they too hunted hogs like you do. I think they had been to two world fairs too. We did good considering the situation, the gators were spooky. Got a new way to get em next year.
Headed back in couple weeks.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Sep 14, 2010)

*gator*

Dave looks like mama did good for you, heading down that way the 18th to see If the big one is still around the island. Not on eufaula but seminole. Call me if you are around the lake somewhere.


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice one, congrats to her!!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 19, 2010)

Good job.

My wife never hunted till this year and she wanted to kill a gator - well she got her gator and now she wants to go deer hunting. Just bought her a mathews bow.


----------

